# Droid Charge for sale



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

This is my wife's phone, she didn't like it and went back to her iphone. It was used for a couple of weeks and is like brand new. It comes with a car dock, desktop dock, 3 batteries, my holster cover and a separate charger as shown in the picture. 500.00


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

How can you not like this phone?


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

good luck with that price they're going on ebay for $350 and down


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

She loves her iphone4 I talked her into trying but didn't last long. As to the second statement this thing is new it was on and on her purse that's it. I have till Saturday to return it to Verizon but will have to get another phone. It comes with 200.00 worth of accessories and that's discounted. I tried to make it as nice as possible. It didn't work but I tried. If I don't sell it no biggie I will put it toward a bionic. I don't want one but that's what I'll do. I am waiting for the prime. I like this phone and am in no hurry.


----------

